
Apple may have finally gotten too big for its unusual corporate structure - JumpCrisscross
http://www.vox.com/new-money/2016/11/27/13706776/apple-functional-divisional
======
qwrusz
I'm not defending Apple's shitbox of a new Macbook Pro and the fact that the
latest iPhone can't even be plugged into a computer the company released a
just few weeks later is a bad sign.

But Macs are a tiny fraction of Apple. The Pro products within Mac are an even
smaller percentage of that. And actual Professional users of these Pro
products are an even smaller percentage of that. A tiny fraction.

If Apple is committed to being this single compatible secure platform (which
obviously they are not doing a great job at right now) then devoting more
resources to regular updates of their Pro line to include the latest hardware
is just not going to happen when you compare the risks to the upside. That's
not how their internal product cycles work. A corporate restructuring can't
really help with this, it might even add to the risk.

Sucks for us few pro users. If this is such a pain point then start new
hardware company, there's a market for it. Or is there?

